# Problème installation Windows 10 (Novembre2019) via Boot Camp



## Thomasseries (30 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tout le monde, 

Je m'adresse à la communauté afin qu'elle puisse me trouver des solutions quant au problème qu'ont pu rencontrer nombre de personne qui ont essayé d'installer windows via l'assistant Boot Camp. J'ai en effet télécharger windows 10 (édition de novembre 2019) sur le site de Microsoft et j'ai procéder à la création de l'USB bootable via l'assistant Boot Camp et une clé USB (3.0) de 30Go. J'arrive à sélectionner mon ISO et le formatage de ma clef USB commence lorsqu'un message d'erreur m'indique que l'espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque (je ne sais pas si ils parlent de la place sur la clef USB qui fait 30Go ou sur mon DD interne qui a 88Go de disponible). 




J'ai pu voir sur d'autres topics qu'il était souvent demandé de voir ces informations que je joins. 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MACOSX                  162.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.7 GB    disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              31.7 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3
```


```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on


/dev/disk1s1   251G   163G    86G    66%  845703 9223372036853930104    0%   /
```


```
Started file system verification on disk1s1 MACOSX


Verifying file system


Volume could not be unmounted


Using live mode


Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk1s1


Checking volume


Checking the container superblock


Checking the EFI jumpstart record


Checking the space manager


Checking the object map


Checking the APFS volume superblock


Checking the object map


Checking the fsroot tree


Checking the snapshot metadata tree


Checking the extent ref tree


Checking the snapshots


Verifying allocated space


The volume /dev/rdisk1s1 appears to be OK


File system check exit code is 0


Restoring the original state found as mounted


Finished file system verification on disk1s1 MACOSX
```

En espérant que vous pourrez m'aider, merci d'avance !


----------



## RubenF (1 Avril 2020)

Hello, tu es sur quelle version de macOS ?


----------



## Thomasseries (1 Avril 2020)

Salut ! Je suis sur High Sierra 10.13.6. J'ai réussi à partitionner et faire la clé bootable, mais au final lors de l'installation il me dit que j'ai un pilote média manquant ce qui m'empêche de continuer l'installation ...


----------



## RubenF (1 Avril 2020)

Thomasseries a dit:


> Salut ! Je suis sur High Sierra 10.13.6. J'ai réussi à partitionner et faire la clé bootable, mais au final lors de l'installation il me dit que j'ai un pilote média manquant ce qui m'empêche de continuer l'installation ...


Sur quelle installation ? celle de w10 ? C’est ton archive qui pose problème du coup


----------



## Thomasseries (2 Avril 2020)

Oui sur Windows 10, j'ai téléchargé l'iso sur Microsoft (Novembre2019), au début je pensais que l'archive n'était pas bonne mais j'ai essayé de refaire avec une nouvelle image que j'ai re-téléchargée et même soucis. Voilà le message


----------



## RubenF (2 Avril 2020)

Thomasseries a dit:


> Oui sur Windows 10, j'ai téléchargé l'iso sur Microsoft (Novembre2019), au début je pensais que l'archive n'était pas bonne mais j'ai essayé de refaire avec une nouvelle image que j'ai re-téléchargée et même soucis. Voilà le message
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reprends une nouvelle archive de Windows, elle a du mal etre téléchargée.


----------



## Thomasseries (2 Avril 2020)

Très bien je vais réessayer ça alors ! Je te tiens au courant. Merci de tes réponses rapides


----------



## Thomasseries (3 Avril 2020)

Désolé j'ai été un peu long (je n'ai pas un super débit chez moi). J'ai téléchargé à nouveau Windows10 sur le site de Microsoft, sauf que je n'arrive plus à l'installer sur la clé via l'Assistantbootcamp, il me remet le même message d'erreur que sur le premier post (Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable, l'espace disponible est insuffisant). J'ai essayé deux trois fois et même problème, l'installation plante à chaque fois à mi parcours lors de la "copie des fichiers".


----------



## Thomasseries (3 Avril 2020)

J'ai pu l'installer autrement, finalement j'ai juste téléchargé l'assistant logiciel via Boot Camp puis j'ai copié coller l'image de disque sur ma clé USB sans passer par Boot Camp. Tout a fonctionné lors de l'installation. Je ne sais pas pourquoi Boot Camp a planté ainsi. Merci pour ton aide quand même.


----------

